# Help needed with Red Tailed Black Cockatoo and Sulpher Crested Cockatoo



## joeplant57 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi guys does anyone here have any idea how I can get my Two Cockatoos to be friends. We were advised by a Avian Vet to get another Cockatoo for Charley Girl our 18 month old Sulpher Crested Cockatoo who does not realize she is a bird. So we got her a companion a Red Tailed Black Cockatoo who is a year old exeptionally tame just like our Sulpher. The problem is a week later there still not friends at all. They spend there nights in a very large aviary and most of day with us when we are home. Any help appreciated and more info given if needed . Cheers friends Regards Joe


----------



## Sarah (Mar 14, 2012)

some parrots no matter how hard you try to get them to like each other they wont, i have an amazon and an ecky both inside pets but the ecky cant stand the amazon, needless to say everyone has their own cage and has had right from the start and rarely do i let them both out at the same time , as yours are two different species that would make it even harder to get along with each other in the one space at night. I assume you have separate cages for them inside. You may have had more success if you had gotten a really young bird to bond with your sulphur crested. I wouldnt personally force them on each other i would have kept them side by side but not within the same confinement so they can gradually get accustomed to each other. Good luck Joe there is no magic recipe im afraid some birds just wont tolerate sharing their space.


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah you should have them separated and slowly move their cages closer and closer. this can, probably will, take months.

If you write too the Parrot rescue centre (they have a web and facebook page) theyll give you plenty of advice.


----------



## junglelove (Mar 14, 2012)

its a lot harder with hand raised animals as they see humans as one of them which is completely understandable.
ive seen red tailed balcks (handraised) in an aviary with other species and they dont mingle with the other birds if you walk in then they are straight onto you because you are one of them not the other strange creatures with feathers!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 14, 2012)

some bond some dont you cant make them be friends, if there is a personality clash i hate to say it they will never get along.


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 14, 2012)

Why did the Avian vet feel the bird needs more time with other birds? Is he not able to be with people often?


A week is really early days, parrots often dont like their New owners in a week let alone another bird moving in on their space, some bond instantly, some take time


----------



## Bec (Mar 14, 2012)

I have red and yellow tail black cockatoos in the same big avery only 4 to the cage. They get on alright i wouldn't say there the best of friends. I hand raised last year a red and yellow tail black cockatoo and they both hate each other just as much. The red tail loves being out the back in an avery with other birds how ever my yellow tail is very jelious and can't be with other bird's. Your sulpher crested cockatoo is feeling intimadated by your new bird. I would have two seperate cages and slowly try to introduce them. I can't say they will ever get along though. Ive bred and raised lots of birds and cockatoos seem to be the best pets if there let on there own with human interaction. Your birds may or may not ever get along but thats the risk you take with any parrot species. Good luck.


----------



## joeplant57 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi guys, they don't have cages in doors, they have separate perches which we put closer to each other. Luckily they don't fight with each other which is the only bonus. Has for buying a younger Bird for the Sulpher, a Black Cockatoo does not wean till 8 or 9 months of age so she is very young. Guess time might sort this one out out guys guess I could feed them to my Pythons now that would sort em out lol.. Just kidding no come back please. Cheers guys Joe



vampstorso said:


> Why did the Avian vet feel the bird needs more time with other birds? Is he not able to be with people often?
> 
> 
> A week is really early days, parrots often dont like their New owners in a week let alone another bird moving in on their space, some bond instantly, some take time


Because we have had Charley girl from 4 weeks of age and she is getting to the age where if little problems are not put right now we will have major problems in about a year time. Ever seen a Sulpher who is out of hand when her bonded partner be it man or woman as left for work? Not pretty. The Avian vet reckons the other bird will help to overcome any problems. Hey he is the vet I am a mere mortal lol. Regards Joe


----------



## Leasdraco (Mar 14, 2012)

It may take awhile but the birds should become friends.it wont happen overnight if the Sulpher has spent a lot of time with people.if they arnt actually fighting,that's a good start


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 14, 2012)

I would not leave these birds alone together. They may never be friends. Always remember that they have the capacity to kill each other. I have seen the destruction of a sulphur first hand. I agree with *vampstorso* What avian vet would suggest a companion bird needs a bird companion.


----------



## Erebos (Mar 14, 2012)

I touched a bird once and I liked it! In all honesty tho mate birds take a lot of time and patients they bond well to ppl even untrained non hand raised birds a year is a point where of its still not working I would proberbly give up but IMO they need a minimum of a hour a day with you. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## CharleighMars (Apr 5, 2012)

One week! You shouldnt have them anywhere NEAR each other in a week, never mind expect them to be friends! You should quarantine the new bird, have him in a separate room and keep them away from each other for at least 2 weeks. Definitely have the bird examined by an experienced avian vet. You need to rule out any illnesses it might have come with that can be passed on to your bird.

Second, each bird should be thoroughly enriched with foraging toys and the like. If both birds are happy, on a good pelleted diet supplemented with fruit & veggies, well handled and confident, they will have less of a hard time getting to know each other.


vampstorso is right to say when you start getting them together, it's a case of moving cages slowly closer. You should understand the signs of an uncomfortable bird and not force them upon each other. Having two people bring them out for supervised play time could be OK too. 

Moving at their pace is the only way. They may never be best friends but should learn to at least tolerate each other - hopefully!


Lastly, if your bird is experiencing behavioural problems, getting another bird will not solve this. Your bird needs some serious training. Enrichment, healthy diet, boredom relief, foraging toys, and plenty of training!


Good luck, cockatoos are great birds known to strongly bond to people. They're either sweethearts or nasty depending on how well you train them, so keep it up


----------

